
A Life Far Less Ordinary - Hooke
https://inference-review.com/article/a-life-far-less-ordinary
======
fnord77
> John Mathew is Associate Professor of History of Science, Humanities and
> Social Sciences, and Sciences at Krea University. He previously taught at
> the Indian Institute of Science Education and Research, Harvard University,
> the University of Massachusetts, and Duke University. He holds advanced
> degrees in Zoology, Medical Anthropology, Ecological Sciences, and History
> of Science.

5 advanced degrees?? Doesn't seem plausible

~~~
puppyprogram
He has[0]:

\- Bachelors, Masters and M.Phil in Zoology from Madras Christian College

\- Masters in Medical Anthropology from Harvard

\- Doctorate in Ecological Sciences from Old Dominion

\- Doctorate in History of Science from Harvard

As long as you accept that a Master's is considered an advanced degree (I do
FWIW), he doesn't seem to be lying about it.

[0][https://krea.edu.in/faculty.html](https://krea.edu.in/faculty.html)

